# Cauliflower



## advoca (Apr 26, 2006)

I often serve boiled cailiflower florets with a meat or fish dish (as a plasant colour contrast), but it always seems so dull and without flavour. Can anyone suggest a simple way of tarting it up a bit. please.

The only thing I have been able to think of is to boil the florets in chicken stock. But there must be a better way.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 26, 2006)

steam the florets tender crisp and drizzle melted garlic butter over them and toss with grated parmesan cheese.  (butter and cheese should have sufficient salt to season the veg)

drizzle with olive oil, roast in hot oven (425*) tossing every 5 min till lightly browned, and toss with your favorite dry roasted salted nut: cashews or pistacios or filberts work really well...2 minutes more to heat nuts a bit, season with pepper and salt if needed and serve

cut in larger stalks and saute in olive oil  garlic and chili flakes, deglaze with white wine for an additional touch or chicken stock

dip in seasoned batter and fry (beer batter works well)

a great vegetable...does well in soups too


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 26, 2006)

Have you ever had it grilled? I know it sounds strange but it really brings the flavour out and tastes amazing. 

Simply slice into LARGE slices, brush with a bit of oil, season with salt and pepper and grill until there are grill marks. Serve as is or with a bit of garlic butter and chives - really yummy!


----------



## advoca (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey That's a great idea (the garlic butter and cheese, I mean). Many thanks.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 26, 2006)

You can also make a puree out of cauliflower and serve it as a sauce/vegetable accompaniment to the dish. Cauliflower and truffle oil goes well together, but then anything with truffle oil goes well together.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 26, 2006)

I knew this old swiss man that once baked 3 whole heads of caulifower in the oven probably with some water and covered in foil and when they where done he poured a Lyonaise Sauce{onion sauce]all over them it was a beautiful presentation.


----------



## lmw80 (Apr 27, 2006)

mashed cauliflower is very good!  Steam and then add a touch of garlic and butter and mash.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 27, 2006)

advoca said:
			
		

> ...it always seems so dull and without flavour...


 

...which is why I never eat it.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 27, 2006)

I love the cheese sauce, or you can use butter garlic basil,parsley, and thyme for a zingy variation...


----------



## jennyema (Apr 27, 2006)

I get rave reviews and special requests for Sara Moulton's Cauliflower Cheese Pie

I skip the complicated potato crust and just make it in a storebought frozen pie shell.  I also skip sauteeing the cauliflower and just blanch the cauliflower and the minced onion in boiling water together.

This is *fabulous* and very easy.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 27, 2006)

Roast it and you'll never do it any other way. Toss with just a bit of olive oil, salt and roast @400* for 10-15 minutes until just a bit brown on the edges. Same for broccoli, green beans, asparagus. It is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 27, 2006)

fry florettes in oil (peanut flavored with a bit of sesame and hot chili oil) till golden brown, drain on paper, lightly salt and pepper, and dip in sesame tahini or yogurt herb garlic sauce (Tzadikhi)


----------



## shannon in KS (Apr 27, 2006)

Our family's favorite is similar to robo's:

Blanch cauliflower florets quickly in boiling water, drain.
Dip florets in butter, and toss in equal parts seasoned bread crumbs and parmesan cheese, then bake 350 20 minutes, turning occasionally to brown evenly.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 27, 2006)

Roast it roast it. You'll never do it any other way. Same for broccoli, green beans and asparagus.


----------



## Lady C (Apr 27, 2006)

Sprinkle it with some curry powder and then steam it for eight minutes.  You will be amazed how good that is.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 27, 2006)

Indian-style cauliflower is my favorite.

Cauliflower And Potatoes In A Spicy Curry Sauce 
=============================================== 
1 small head of cauliflower 
3 russett potatoes 
1/2 cup oil 
1 small onion chopped 
1 clove of garlic minced 
1 teaspoon cumin seeds 
1 teaspoon cumin powder 
2 tablespoons ground coriander 
1/4 to 1 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
1 teaspoon turmeric 
1 to 2 teaspoons grated ginger 
1 cup finely chopped tomatoes (fresh or canned) 
2 to 3 cups of chicken broth 
Fresh chopped coriander (Same as cilantro) 
. Break cauliflower into about 1 1/2 inch pieces. Peel the potatoes and cut 
into 1 1/2 to 2 inch pieces 
Heat the oil over medium heat and when hot add the onions and saute until 
golden, add garlic and cumin seeds. Cook for a minute or two. Do not burn. 
Add the rest of the spices. Stir and add the potatoes and the cauliflower. 
Toss with the spices and cook for a few minutes and then add the grated 
ginger, tomatoes and chicken broth. Cover and simmer until the vegetables 
are tender. Turn off heat and add chopped coriander (cilantro leaves)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's another good one:

MASHED SOUR CREAM CAULIFLOWER
 
2 1/2 cups cooked cauliflower
(I use frozen, cooked until tender, in the microwave)
1 cup sour cream
3/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese
3 green onions, finely chopped
3-6 slices cooked crumpled bacon
salt and pepper
4 servings
35 minutes 15 mins prep
1.
Pre-heat oven to 350.
2.
Chop cooked cauliflower into very small piecesand cook in the microwave until tender. .
3.
Mix sour cream, 1/2 of the green onions, 1/2 of the cheese, 1/2 of the bacon, and salt and pepper to taste in medium bowl.
4.
Stir in the drained cauliflower.
5.
Place in medium baking dish and sprinkle remaining cheese and bacon on top.
6.
Bake for 20 minutes.
7.
Sprinkle the remaining green onions on top just before serving.


----------



## advoca (Apr 27, 2006)

_



Have you ever had it grilled? I know it sounds strange but it really brings the flavour out and tastes amazing. 
Simply slice into LARGE slices, brush with a bit of oil, season with salt and pepper and grill until there are grill marks. Serve as is or with a bit of garlic butter and chives - really yummy!

Click to expand...

_ 
Wow!
 
_



Roast it and you'll never do it any other way. Toss with just a bit of olive oil, salt and roast @400* for 10-15 minutes until just a bit brown on the edges. Same for broccoli, green beans, asparagus. It is absolutely fantastic. 

Click to expand...

_ 
Wow!
 
_



Blanch cauliflower florets quickly in boiling water, drain.
Dip florets in butter, and toss in equal parts seasoned bread crumbs and parmesan cheese, then bake at 350 for 20 minutes, turning occasionally to brown evenly.

Click to expand...

_ 
Wow!
 
Many thanks for the suggestions. Very welcome. I’ll try your ideas as soon as possible.
 
I often roast carrots so roasting cauliflower is well worth a try.
 
And the other recipes sound great too. I can't wait to try those out too.
 
Many thanks.


----------



## biev (Apr 27, 2006)

My very favorite way to eat cauliflower is deep fried in tempura batter  but then that goes for just about any food!


----------

